
Top 10 Reasons Startups Fail - jmorin007
http://www.squidoo.com/starup_failures
======
johnrob
I'm not crazy about using federal research stats and applying them to 'start
ups'. I think those stats are skewed by restaurants and franchises, which fail
left and right.

